# Help me with a tricky cut



## avmech (Apr 5, 2009)

I am getting ready to build a new bed. I ordered some bed rail hangers, and I am trying to figure out how to make the cut in the edge of the rail to accept the hanger. It is 1x8 Alder and the slot needs to be approx 3/32 thick and I think about 1 1/4" to 1 3/8" deep. I'm afraid my table saw would not be deep enough without cutting the visible edge, and a tricky dangerous cut, and the router bits I have seen are 1/8" and the shank of 1/4", not deep enough.


----------



## Leo G (Oct 16, 2006)

I've always made this cut with a thin kerf blade. I have a 8 1/2" blade that I use so it has a smaller diameter than a normal 10" Just set the fence and do a stop cut with the open end being on the bottom. The move the saw fence again and align it with the previous cuts and do the other ends. Pretty simple really.


----------



## avmech (Apr 5, 2009)

So the cut will exit the bottom of the rail and then you move the fence, why? 

Thanks for the reply,
PJ
Kansas


----------



## Leo G (Oct 16, 2006)

When you make the cut you will push the bottom of the rail into the saw and stop at a predetermine distance according to the hardwares requirement, hopefully before you exit the top of the rail. The reason you need to reset the fence is because you need to make rights and lefts. This way you will always enter the bottom of the rail and there will be no need to do a plunge cut. The slot will be offset. The hardware I used needed to have the slot about 1/4" in from the inside edge of the rail. There were metal pins that hold the rail hanger in the wood by drilling two blind holes Make a few test setups and make sure it works. Drill through holes so you can get the pins back and use them in our project. Make sure you drill blind holes for your project or you will be doing it all over again. Or patching 19/64" holes.

These are the ones I have used

http://www.rockler.com/product.cfm?Offerings_ID=5289&TabSelect=Details


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

You could also do the slot with chisels. You could take out most of the waste with a drill bit in a drill. Handling long pieces on a TS can be discerning for some.


----------



## avmech (Apr 5, 2009)

Thanks for the help. I'll give her a whirl!


----------

